# nice work on a custom..



## halfatruck (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-tan...onark-shelby-elgin-rat-antique-/271979551899?

looks like he has another listed as well..................


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Yea the guy does nice work. But the listing makes it sound like the seller found them this way. 

" I have researched to find information on this bike, but I have found nothing except that it has similarities to the shelby airflow"


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Yea the guy does nice work. But the listing makes it sound like the seller found them this way. 

" I have researched to find information on this bike, but I have found nothing except that it has similarities to the shelby airflow"


----------



## serg (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## mike j (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, that one & the other is really sharp also. I especially like the way he reworked the girl's Elgin chain guard & the Columbia tank. Has some great ideas w/ follow through.


----------

